# Beauty Portraits: Lynnette Pang @ Marina Barrage Singapore



## Zeckson (Aug 19, 2009)

Done these with a friend of mine.


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 19, 2009)

Pic 01:


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 19, 2009)

Pic 02:


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 19, 2009)

Pic 03:


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 19, 2009)

Pic 04:


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you for viewing my images.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the pose or angle in the first one.  Fingers cut and wrist cut dont work in this one for me.

The rest are great (as your usually are).  I'm really like the last one, the angles of the body are sweet.

Nice choice in location too


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 19, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> I'm not a fan of the pose or angle in the first one. Fingers cut and wrist cut dont work in this one for me.
> 
> The rest are great (as your usually are). I'm really like the last one, the angles of the body are sweet.
> 
> Nice choice in location too


 
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## pongerts (Aug 20, 2009)

love all of them...great looking model and good looking lights too...i like the last one. she seems to be a different person than the previous pics. is she?


----------



## ocular (Aug 20, 2009)

Too me the first 3 pictures look like your just warming up and figuring out your flash. I could tell you the first one is scary and the other two are... I like the 4th one, you nailed it buddy :thumbup: She looks smoking hot.


----------



## AlexNeo (Aug 25, 2009)

She is beautiful!!! Shoot more and maybe try some shoot with no direct eyes contact


----------

